# 1954 Photos Show Stonehenge Being Built?.......or something else?



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2021)

This Russian website shows stunning photos of what appears to be Stonehenge being built.

https://worldtruth.tv/1954-photos-show-stonehenge-being-built/
































MORE PICTURES


----------



## Knight (Jun 25, 2021)

The kind of equipment used wasn't available when the original was built so it wonders me how they did it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2021)

Interesting.






In this link, they talk about several renovations/repairs over the years.

https://www.thefreelibrary.com/CHAN...nes+to+rebuild+Stonehenge+in+1901.-a068903508


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

How They Rebuilt Stonehenge 50 years ago​"For decades the official Stonehenge guidebooks have been full of fascinating facts and figures and theories surrounding the world's greatest prehistoric monument. What the glossy brochures do not mention, however, is the systematic rebuilding of the 4,000 year old stone circle throughout the 20th Century". 

"This is one of the dark secrets of history archaeologists don't talk about: The day they had the builders in at Stonehenge to recreate the most famous ancient monument in Britain as they thought it ought to look". 
" 
This picture shows workers on the site in 1901 in a restoration which caused outrage at the time but which is rarely referred to in official guidebooks. For it means that Stonehenge, jewel in the crown of Britain's heritage industry, is not all it seems. Much of what the ancient site's millions of visitors see in fact dates back less than 50 years. 

"From 1901 to 1964, the majority of the stone circle was restored in a series of makeovers which have left it, in the words of one archaeologist, as 'a product of the 20th century heritage industry'. But the information is markedly absent from the guidebooks and info-phones used by tourists at the site. Coming in the wake of the news that the nearby Avebury stone circle was almost totally rebuilt in the 1920s, the revelation about Stonehenge has caused embarrassment among archaelogists. English Heritage, the guardian of the monument, is to rewrite the official guide, which dismisses the Henge's recent history in a few words. Dave Batchelor, English Heritage's senior archaeologist said he would personally rewrite the official guide. 'The detail was dropped in the Sixties', he admitted. 'But times have changed and we now believe this is an important piece of the Stonehenge story and must be told'. 










"Cambridge University archeological archivist and leading Stonehenge author Christopher Chippindale admitted: 'Not much of what we see at Stonehenge hasn't been touched in some way'. And historical research student Brian Edwards, who recently revealed that the nearby Avebury Monument had been totally rebuilt, has found rare pictures of Stonehenge being restored. He said: 'It has been as if Stonehenge had been historically cleansed'. 'For too long people have been kept in the dark over the Stonehenge restoration work. I am astonished by how few people know about it. It is wonderful the guide book is going to tell the full story in the future.' (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

Post WW I aerial photograph





Farm carts near the site 1885


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

Stonehenge, a Prehistoric Tourist Trap


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 26, 2021)

I had been to London 8 times but never saw Stonehenge.  Finally saw it around 2015.  It was OK but I wouldn't go back.  It's a bit of a tourist trap!  Can't understand why some strange people dress up in crazy customs and go out there on June 21.  I rather see with the least number of people there.  Anyway, saw it once but don't need to see it again.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 26, 2021)

If it was "built" 50+ years ago....what was the purpose? Tourism? Can't imagine they were thinking that far ahead.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

One of the earliest known pictures of Stonehenge in Wiltshire, England, in 1867.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)

It's just a big 'ole Pi

The number *π* is a mathematical constant. It is defined as the ratio of a circle's circumference to its diameter, and it also has various equivalent definitions. It appears in many formulas in all areas of mathematics and physics.Wiki


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> It's just a big 'ole Pi
> 
> The number *π* is a mathematical constant. It is defined as the ratio of a circle's circumference to its diameter, and it also has various equivalent definitions. It appears in many formulas in all areas of mathematics and physics.Wiki


----------



## Devi (Jun 26, 2021)

Wow. 

I think I need two other "Like" options: Huh and Whoa.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

The parking area at Stonehenge....!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

Maybe Stonehenge was created as a giant's board game......get your ladder out!

Swing for victory in Stonehenge and the Sun — Fun & Board Games​


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2021)

Is this the oldest family vacation photo of Stonehenge? A photograph that dates back to 1875 is believed to be the earliest family photo taken at Stonehenge. 





The image shows Isabel, Maud and Robert Routh as they enjoy a day out at the ancient site, complete with horse and carriage.





The photographs will be displayed as part of an exhibition to chronicle 150 years of visits to Stonehenge.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2022)

The Domino Theory......


----------



## Della (Jun 1, 2022)

Re the OP:  Well  it was there when Thomas Hardy wrote "Tess of the D'Urbervilles." in 1891 He lived in the area and described it as standing up well in the book.

It was there when I saw it in1992.  Was it demolished and rebuilt in between? I doubt it and I'm not going to be convinced otherwise by that "Indiewiki" site and its "alternative media activists." 

I'm just guessing those pictures were men making a movie set.


----------



## morgan (Jun 1, 2022)

Stonehenge was built around 5,000 years ago.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 1, 2022)

Meanderer said:


>


Show me an archeological site that _hasn't_ been restored.  The only question is "how well?"


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2022)

History of Stonehenge




A reconstruction showing the raising of a stone in the outer sarsen circle


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 1, 2022)

So, another age old myth bites the dust!!!!


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 1, 2022)

The Griswolds knocked it over...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2022)

Meanderer said:


>


I hope that's boysenberry.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> So, another age old myth bites the dust!!!!


Fear not. More archeologists and geologists than I can count have studied Stonehenge for well over a century.


----------



## morgan (Jun 1, 2022)

I am one of those geologists who studied Stonehenge (on site) for nearly a year.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2022)

morgan said:


> I am one of those geologists who studied Stonehenge (on site) for nearly a year.


Awesome!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2022)

morgan said:


> I am one of those geologists who studied Stonehenge (on site) for nearly a year.


@morgan  Welcome to SF, and thanks for your post!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/31/stonehenge-queen-elizabeth-jubilee-controversy/


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> This Russian website shows stunning photos of what appears to be Stonehenge being built.
> 
> https://worldtruth.tv/1954-photos-show-stonehenge-being-built/
> 
> ...



Uh, yeah, styrofoam Stonehenge for some movie...


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

everyone knows it's an alien landing site.

c'mon people, it's aliens.

wake up

they are pervy. They visit Planet Human to gawk at our gals.

It is more than a little gross.

Yuck.

Pervy little green jerks.


----------



## JustDave (Jun 2, 2022)

Now, I don't know what to think.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 2, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/31/stonehenge-queen-elizabeth-jubilee-controversy/


Well, it's not like they painted the images on Stonehenge.  But, I had to laugh at this comment:  “This is nuts, or should I say, completely unhenged,” read one of almost 6,000 replies to the tweet.


----------



## morgan (Jun 2, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> @morgan  Welcome to SF, and thanks for your post!


My pleasure and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## morgan (Jun 2, 2022)

Queen  Elizabeth's jubilee


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 2, 2022)

We have our own (modern) American Stonehenge in the state of Georgia. 
Called the Georgia Guidestones, erected anonymously in 1980, they are 4 massive granite slabs. Much rumor, conjecture, and sometimes, hysteria surrounds the guidestones. No individual or group has ever admitted responsibility for the monument.

The inscriptions on the Guidestones are meant for current and future generations. Sandblasted along the square capstone sitting atop the structure is the basic message: “Let these be guidestones to an age of reason,” in Babylonian cuneiform, Egyptian hieroglyphics, Sanskrit, and classical Greek. The four granite slabs, each weighing 42,137 pounds and standing more than sixteen feet in height, list ten “guides” for mankind in eight different languages. The languages represented on the four major stones are Arabic, Chinese, English, Hebrew, Hindi, Russian, Spanish, and Swahili.

Astronomical phenomena are also associated with the Guidestones. The four large upright granite slabs that compose the face of the structure are oriented to the limits of the moon’s migration during the course of the year. An eye-level, oblique hole is drilled in the Gnomen stone upward toward the celestial heavens and oriented on Polaris, the North Star. In the middle of the Gnomen stone is a large slot with a hole cut through the granite, orienting the monument with summer and winter solstices. The Guidestones also act as an enormous sundial. Drilled through the capstone is a seven-eighths-inch hole, which allows sunlight to shine on the southern face of the Gnomen stone at noon.



On the stones are ten instructions:


Maintain humanity under 500,000,000 in perpetual balance with nature.
Guide reproduction wisely — improving fitness and diversity.
Unite humanity with a living new language.
Rule passion — faith — tradition — and all things with tempered reason.
Protect people and nations with fair laws and just courts.
Let all nations rule internally resolving external disputes in a world court.
Avoid petty laws and useless officials.
Balance personal rights with social duties.
Prize truth — beauty — love — seeking harmony with the infinite.
Be not a cancer on the earth — Leave room for nature — Leave room for nature.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 2, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> We have our own (modern) American Stonehenge in the state of Georgia.
> Called the Georgia Guidestones, erected anonymously in 1980, they are 4 massive granite slabs. Much rumor, conjecture, and sometimes, hysteria surrounds the guidestones. No individual or group has ever admitted responsibility for the monument.
> 
> The inscriptions on the Guidestones are meant for current and future generations. Sandblasted along the square capstone sitting atop the structure is the basic message: “Let these be guidestones to an age of reason,” in Babylonian cuneiform, Egyptian hieroglyphics, Sanskrit, and classical Greek. The four granite slabs, each weighing 42,137 pounds and standing more than sixteen feet in height, list ten “guides” for mankind in eight different languages. The languages represented on the four major stones are Arabic, Chinese, English, Hebrew, Hindi, Russian, Spanish, and Swahili.
> ...


Someone posted  a link to this information, but this is a nice addition.  It's amusing to see how something that is pretty innocuous can trigger conspiracy theories!


----------



## Llynn (Jun 2, 2022)

Here in Washington State, we have our own copy of the Henge. It's built on the southern border of the State, right on the Columbia River. It was built after WWI as a memorial to those who died in that war.


----------

